# Thanksgiving Kronos codes



## seasonalGA19 (Nov 18, 2019)

What does sc mean before my hours in the Kronos app?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 18, 2019)

Ask your store. Asants.


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Nov 19, 2019)

Agreed, but most likely it's a shift note for "Self Checkout"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 19, 2019)

Just come to work when scheduled.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 19, 2019)

Can we get a header on the page where you start new threads, saying something to the effect of "If you are starting a thread to find out what certain abbreviations on your schedule mean, please ask your store management first. These abbreviations are not standard across the chain with each store using unique abbreviations for their own needs. We here on TBR are tired of making guesses of what codes may mean and will just end up telling you to check with your store's leadership anyway. Thank you for your cooperation." 😁


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2019)

This is gonna go nowhere asants and if you have to ask what that means then you need to use the search engine


----------

